# Beta zu ApoMushroom



## Apo (26. Jun 2007)

Hi,

einige von euch kennen bestimmt Shrooms! von dem Java-Gott Kevin Glass.
Ich fand das Spielprinzip sehr witzig und wollte es mal unter anderem als reines Applet probieren. Deshalb habe ich es in "puren" reinen Java produziert ohne irgendwelche extra libaries. Herausgekommen ist ein kleiner und erweiteter (weil 2 komplett neue Sachen mit drin sind und einige Kleinigkeiten verbessert wurden, z.B. Tools, die man noch nicht benutzt hat, können wieder ins Hud zurück usw... ) Shrooms" Klon. Ich habe Kevin gefragt, ob das Spiel bzw der Klon für ihn ok ist und er hat nichts dagegen. 
Ich würde es super finden, wenn es einige Testen könnten. Weil allein werden glaube ich kaum alle Fehler gefunden.

Unter dieser Adresse findet ihr das Applet und falls ihr wollt auch die standalone Version mit Editor, Fullscreensupport, incl Source-Code usw.

Für alle die das Spiel noch nicht kennen:

Spielziel:
Die Pilze haben vergessen, wo ihr zu Hause ist. Helft ihnen wieder heim zu kommen, aber vorsichtig vor den "bösen" Gegnern oder Kanonen ... Klickt auf die Fragezeichen, um einen Pilz entstehen zu lassen und führt ihn zu seinem farblich gleichen Stern ...

Steuerung:
Alles wird mit der Maus gesteuert.
Ein Linksklick setzt ein Tool und lässt den Hammer zerbrechliche Steine zerstören usw..
Ein Rechtsklick bringt ein Tool, soweit noch nicht verwendet, wieder ins Hud zurück.
In der Offline-Version kann man noch folgendes nutzen:
Mithilfe vom Mausrad kann schnell zwischen den verfügbaren Tools hin- und hergeswitcht werden.
Mit den Zahlen 1 bis 7 kann man zwischen den Tools hin und herswitchen.

Tools:
Hammer: Sehr gut gebrauchbar, um die brüchigen Steine zu zerstören oder um die Jumpsteine zum Erheben zu bewegen ...
Block: Ein einfacher Block, der den Pilz zu einer Richtungsänderung anstösst ...
Schildkrötenpanzer: Ideal um Gegner wegzurollen, aber vorsichtig auch die Pilze werden damit weggerammt ...
Trampolin: Wenn ein Pilz drauffällt, wird er wieder sehr hoch zurückgeschleudert ...
Sprung links: Wenn ein Pilz dagegenkommt, wird er nach links weggeschleudert ...
Sprung rechts: Wenn ein Pilz dagegenkommt, wird er nach links weggeschleudert ...
Durchgang: Sehr ideal, um weite Strecken zu überbbrücken. Kann aber nur gesetzt werden, wenn links und rechts daneben etwas ist ...

Screenshot:


----------



## Evolver (26. Jun 2007)

Ich habe es bis Lvl 10 gespielt und keinen Fehler entdeckt. Gute Arbeit soweit.

//EDIT: Also ich habe nicht das Problem mit der CPU-Auslastung.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jun 2007)

Sieht zwar sehr nett aus und läuft gut, aber 100% CPU Last sind für mich ein no go  :noe:


----------



## Apo (26. Jun 2007)

Das ist strange ...
Ich habe bei mir eine CPU Auslastung von durchschnittlich 3% ...
Ich mag es selber nicht, wenn ein Spiel all meine Ressourcen "frisst".
Kann dir leider nicht sagen, woran es liegt.


----------



## trazzag (27. Jun 2007)

Beide Daumen nach oben!!

Mit der CPU-Auslastung habe ich auch keine Probleme: zwischen 6 und 8 %

(WinXP Pro, Firefox 2.0.0.4, JRE 6.0_01)


----------



## Quaxli (27. Jun 2007)

Schönes Spiel! Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## kleiner_held (27. Jun 2007)

100% CPU Last kann ich bestaetigen.

WinXP, Firefox 1.5.0.12, JRE 1.6.0_01


----------



## masta // thomas (27. Jun 2007)

Sieht echt gut aus 
Wenn man in Level 2 die "?" Boxen oben links bzw. oben rechts direkt hintereinander anklickt, dann passen beide in den gleichen Stern rein - ich würd das nicht direkt Bug nennen, aber es ist mir aufgefallen.

CPU Last liegt bei mir im 3% Bereich.


----------



## Apo (27. Jun 2007)

Oh den kleinen Fehler hab ich gleich behoben. Es sollte also nicht mehr vorkommen können, dass 2 Pilze in ein und dasselbe Ziel kommen.
Das mit der Prozessorauslastung macht mich immernoch stutzig ... falls jemand eine Idee für die Ursache hat und für die Behebung des Ganzen vielleicht eine Idee, ich bin über jeden Vorschlag glücklich.


----------



## Comp-Freak (27. Jun 2007)

Nachdem ich ein level geloest hab gibts immer noch nur dehn stop button. Wenn man den drueckt kommt dan aber der start button zum vorschein. Ich hab auch fast keine CPU auslastung 

Bild von 'Komischer Bug':


----------

